
It's time to kill Surface (2014) - ggreer
https://stratechery.com/2014/time-kill-surface/
======
ggreer
I submitted this because I think it and the original HN discussion[1] are
interesting bits of history. 18 months ago, it was debatable whether the
Surface line was worth continuing. Now it's a compelling and profitable
product line. To me, this was a very unexpected turnaround.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7784739](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7784739)

